# Well it's official! I am published.



## MJ Preston (Jul 6, 2011)

And I have actually sold some books. This is a milestone for me folks, my first novel and it has been an incredibly long journey getting here. Six rewrites, editing, formatting hard drive crashes, one Laptop having a nervous breakdown. Thanks to encouragement by friends and family along with the helpful folks here on WF I can honestly say that I am now a published author.

If you would like to visit my book page you can go through one of my two websites MJ Preston - The Black Galleries or MJPreston.net 

Even if your not interested in a book a visit will raise my standings with Google and push me up the search ladder. In addition to my book I have video and artwork that are actually a companion to the book. I am posting a trailer her for everyone.

[video=youtube;ay_NqZz7FkA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ay_NqZz7FkA[/video]

And finally here is my book jacket blurb.

*It has existed for centuries.

A dark curse held captive by ancient ritual, a creature of insatiable hunger possessing the ability to change shape at will. During spring and fall equinox it would break through the walls separating our worlds to feed.

Now it walks among us unrestrained and very hungry.

Banished from the Chocktee Nation and obsessed with vengeance, Daniel Blackbird has been chasing the “Walker” across North America for over 14 years. Bearing a scar from his first encounter, he feels the abomination's telepathic pull and is drawn in whatever direction it moves, but it always seems to be one step ahead of him.

Until now!

Over a thousand miles away residents of the prairie town of Thomasville are trying to come to terms with unspeakable crimes.

In a race against time, Blackbird sets out for the prairie town which, as the Equinox approaches, is destined to become a killing ground where cultures and worlds will collide.










Thanks everyone, including Baron for his advice and encouragement.

Mark      
*


----------



## alanmt (Jul 6, 2011)

cool! congrats!


----------



## MJ Preston (Jul 6, 2011)

My first rating

Albeit from my mentor but hey!

_*By Robert James Steel

From the gun position to the keyboard: MJ Preston, retired gunner, gives  us his first book. “Could you have a look at my manuscript, Jim? I’ve  had this book in me for years and finally have a first draft.” 

Thinking I was in for a rip roaring military novel I gladly accepted the  request. Much to my surprise The Equinox was not a rip roaring war  novel – The Equinox is a rip roaring novel of horror. 

MJ Preston weaves aboriginal lore with modern day police work;  seat-of-your-pants suspense and horror. He pulls out all the stops when  it comes to mayhem – mayhem in the streets, mayhem in the air and mayhem  in the cornfields around the prairie town. 

If you want a good read on a ‘dark and stormy night’ this is the one. 

R. James Steel Author*_


----------



## Sam (Jul 6, 2011)

Nicely done, Mark, and congratulations. It's a great feeling, isn't it?


----------



## MJ Preston (Jul 6, 2011)

Sam W said:


> Nicely done, Mark, and congratulations. It's a great feeling, isn't it?



Thanks alanmt and Sam. And yes Sam, it is a good feeling.


----------



## Robert_S (Jul 6, 2011)

Congrats. Did you get published in hardcover too?


----------



## MJ Preston (Jul 6, 2011)

yes I did. Hardcover, softcover and E Book. I'm still waiting on Amazon


----------



## caelum (Jul 6, 2011)

Awesome, Mark, congrats.


----------



## Foxee (Jul 6, 2011)

That's fantastic, Mark. Great job!


----------



## TWErvin2 (Jul 6, 2011)

Great news! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## TheFuhrer02 (Jul 6, 2011)

Cool! Published in hardcover! Yey! Now I wonder if I could have a copy of that here in PH...

And again, congratulations! :thumbl:


----------



## Gumby (Jul 6, 2011)

Wonderful news Mark! Congrats!


----------



## Jinxi (Jul 7, 2011)

Congrats Mark!! That is fantastic!

Here's to you  :champagne:


----------



## Bilston Blue (Jul 7, 2011)

Congratulations on a big job done well, and inspiration for many of us here on WF.

Here's to your next one  :thumbl:


----------



## Eluixa (Jul 7, 2011)

That is awesome! You can be very proud of you.


----------



## Mistique (Jul 7, 2011)

Congratulations. That is really amazing


----------

